# Hatching



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

On what day should I start seeing movement of my hatching eggs in the bator? I'm on day eight and candled them last night. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Movement as in the eggs shaking or as in the embryo moving while you candle?


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

As shaking


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I usually see mine shake around day 18 if your talking about chickens


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm on day 20, day 21 tonight. I haven't seen mine shake  
it's my first hatch, only 4 out of 9 formed a chick. I'm so anxious they wnt hatch! 
Good luck to you though! X


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

A chick has made a little hole!!!!! :d


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

About 14 hrs after that hole (pip), they will pop out of the egg, if all goes well. 


Jim


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you! I'm a nervous wreck! X


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just wait it out. It takes FOREVER!


Jim


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I've never stared at an egg so much!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

L. Get the eye drops out if your gonna do that for the next several hours!


Jim


----------



## bigfoot3910 (Jan 26, 2014)

ROFL, and now I know why we bought chicks. I'm to old to wait that out 



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Sarah, how many hatched? Don't forget ton post pics!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yay !! Super exciting!!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

So it arrives at 12.30 am!!! Was axing to watch! It did hardly anything all day then hatched in a few minutes!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

It's a hybrid / buff Orpington. 
It's so cute! Another has made a small hole this morning so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

All four seem happy & healthy & hatched pretty quick compared to what I've read! X


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations Sara14chickens! Great job and cute chicks!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations ! Are these the ones you were debating on hatching ? Good thing you did and it worked out !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you! & yes! I out 9 in the incubater, candled at 18 days (when candler arrived) only 4 had taken & all hatched! So glad I did it!! 
The black ones surprised me!!


----------

